# This might be a stupid question



## Mr. President (Jun 5, 2013)

But I'm looking at the career stats of the greatest professional boxers of all time, and I see that Rocky Marciano was the only one to remain undefeated throughout. If this is the case, why isn't he mentioned in the same breath as Muhammad Ali? Ali is always considered to be the greatest, but if career stats are the main criteria, wouldn't a career long undefeated heavyweight World champion come first?


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 5, 2013)

Because unlike most careers, sport fighters are regarded for their publicity, their value to spectators, and their stunts. Not their success ratio.
That is to say, as far as this kind of reputation goes. Within those circles, of course, people like that are.


----------



## K-man (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr. President said:


> But I'm looking at the career stats of the greatest professional boxers of all time, and I see that Rocky Marciano was the only one to remain undefeated throughout. If this is the case, why isn't he mentioned in the same breath as Muhammad Ali? Ali is always considered to be the greatest, but if career stats are the main criteria, wouldn't a career long undefeated heavyweight World champion come first?


When I was boxing as a kid, Rocky Marciarno was a real legend. Nearly ten years later along comes Ali with a win over Sonny Liston that wasn't expected and his flamboyant style caught the public interest like no other fighter before or since. I think it's more of a generational thing. Most people interested in boxing and around before Ali would certainly rank Marciano at the top of the tree but Ali really eclipsed all about him. On top of that Ali was the greatest at self promotion. He told everyone he was the greatest and they believed him, and with good reason. At his peak he was sensational.   
:asian:


----------

